

How Much Is A Facebook User Worth? At Least 30 cents. - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/27/how-much-is-a-facebook-user-worth-at-least-030/

======
rms
So I submitted this with the title "Three Facebook advertising experiments"
and it sat at one point for a while.

Now it's at five points with a different title. Was this resubmitted by
someone else/multiple people and the software changed the title? Or PG, did
you manually switch it?

